
Hand reading app with deep learning? - xstartup
Is it really possible to correlated future of people based on scanning, deep learning their hand?<p>I am thinking about an app where people can take a pic of their hand and upload it to a remote database.<p>The deep learning algorithm infers and correlates, future of the audience.
======
eboyjr
I know of no long-term studies of palm reading. In my view, this would be a
gimmick.

However, you could machine learning to take a hand and output the following
characteristics:

\- whether it is a hand

\- relative length, curvature, and forks of "head line"

\- relative length, curvature, and forks of "heart line"

\- relative length, curvature, and forks of "life line"

These factors can influence the selection from a finite set of traits that
have a corresponding paragraph that the user can read. These would be written
by a copywriter or taken from a palm reading guide.

